# Cleveleys Car Show - Sunday 5th June 2016



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Following the success of last year's Cleveleys Car Show, I have booked a club stand for 20 cars for this year's event, which is open both to TTOC and TTF members. We will be situated on the Promenade again, which was an ideal spot.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 4660,d.ZWU










We will need to be in Cleveleys no later than 8.15 am to proceed to the Promenade. If you would like a place on the stand, please let me know. 

1. Cloud
2. So Slow
3. t'mill
4. ImolaTT
5. Sutty
6. Shane 100
7. TT-Phil
8. CarlRSTT
9. Marco34
10. Sonatina
11. gninnam
12. Audiphil
13. Templar
14. Skid Mark (maybe)

*Meeting details for next Sunday are as follows:-*

For people travelling from the South (most of us):

The Tickled Trout Services (BP), Preston New Road, Samlesbury, Preston, PR5 0UJ
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 5598,d.bGg

*Please arrive BEFORE 7.30 am* as we will be leaving promptly to our second meeting place.

For people near/to the north of Cleveleys:

The Victoria Hotel, 183 Victoria Road West, Cleveleys, FY5 3PZ (no website). They have a large car park.










*Please arrive around 8.15 am*, in order to leave at 8.30 am prompt, to proceed to the promenade. 

The show finishes at 4 pm and no vehicle movement will be allowed before this time.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Cloud,

Book me on please 

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Phil, consider it done.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Just four places left for Cleveleys Car Show. I'll be in touch soon with meeting times.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be another great day if you don't mind a southerner joining in again


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Be another great day if you don't mind a southerner joining in again


You're more than welcome 

Will you be in the same beast as last year?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Be another great day if you don't mind a southerner joining in again
> ...


Yes indeed all being well...and along with a few subtle differences :twisted:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Will you be in the same beast as last year?
> ...


Oooh, will need to update your spec sheet!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Cloud said:
> ...


Hey that's a good point Karen...
Still got last year's..which Ive used a copy of times since.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone pre ordered the sunshine for next weekend ?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Anyone pre ordered the sunshine for next weekend ?


I did put an order in, but if you'd like to do the same, we might get double!! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone pre ordered the sunshine for next weekend ?
> ...


Sounds like a plan...warm dry day with plenty of glorious sunshine please :-D


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking at the BBC weather app and The Weather Channel app, it's pure sun for Sunday 5th in Cleveleys ☀


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Car cleaned and ready for the early start. See everyone in the morning, don't forget the sun screen. 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes car all cleaned but I have a massive horizontal crack in my windscreen inline with the rearview mirror. Will take a steady drive up in the morning but if it looks/starts to get terminal I'll have to bomb out :-( fingers crossed no one will notice ;-)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh no, hope it's ok - fingers crossed.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Oh no, hope it's ok - fingers crossed.


Will have to keep an eye on my cracking tomorrow. ..haha ooo err missus


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Good morning folks, see you all soon.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A big thank you to everyone for making today a huge success. I'll post some pics tomorrow, but here's one to be going on with. 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice to meet up with everyone today, was a great to chill by the sea with good company.
Big thanks to Karen for all the logistical work behind the scenes 
See you all soon...


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice to see you both Jase, your car looked fantastic, glad the windscreen held up!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

A few more pics ...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

It was a fantastic show, even better than last years, and that was good. The weather was stunning too. I may have overdone the exposure somewhat!


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a grand day 8) 
So sorry Karen that I didn't turn up


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

gninnam said:


> So sorry Karen that I didn't turn up


You're in the naughty corner next year!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

t'mill said:


> It was a fantastic show, even better than last years, and that was good. The weather was stunning too. I may have overdone the exposure somewhat!


Over cooked the Swede a bit did you mate ?

Wifey has been struggling a bit today...a bit on the tender side


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics by the way Karen ;-)


----------



## Brisandy2008 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like a decent turn out. I should've come along, but went on a cruise yesterday as a passenger only. TT didnt qualify to take part [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Templar said:


> Nice pics by the way Karen ;-)


Thanks Jase.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Brisandy2008 said:


> Looks like a decent turn out. I should've come along, but went on a cruise yesterday as a passenger only. TT didnt qualify to take part [smiley=bigcry.gif]


It was a good day, you should join us next year - the more the merrier!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Cloud said:


> Brisandy2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a decent turn out. I should've come along, but went on a cruise yesterday as a passenger only. TT didnt qualify to take part [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


Nice bunch of people too...even welcoming to us southerners who rocked up


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Ace pics

Gutted I didn't make it now


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Skid Mark said:


> Gutted I didn't make it now


Serves you right!! :lol:


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Cloud said:


> gninnam said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry Karen that I didn't turn up
> ...


Agreed :?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Templar said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > It was a fantastic show, even better than last years, and that was good. The weather was stunning too. I may have overdone the exposure somewhat!
> ...


Just a tad Jase! Plus my arms and back of neck. But on the upside I didn't burn and am now a lovely shade of mahogany!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Over cooked the Swede a bit did you mate ?
> 
> Wifey has been struggling a bit today...a bit on the tender side


Just a tad Jase! Plus my arms and back of neck. But on the upside I didn't burn and am now a lovely shade of mahogany![/quote]

Haha :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> I didn't burn and am now a lovely shade of mahogany!


He looks like David Dickinson!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)




----------

